# Servlet erstellen klappt nicht



## ChrisianM (20. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mich mit Server/Client-Anwendungen und so weiter zu beschäftigen.

Als Einstieg habe ich dieses Tutorial gewählt:
Servlet and JSP development with Eclipse WTP

Ich habe bis zum Punkt 5 alles durchgespielt, nur eben mit Tomcat 7.0 statt 6.0, aber es hat alles geklappt, bis auf der Schluss: Hier erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, dass die angeforderte Ressource nicht verfügbar ist (sh. Datei Fehlermeldung.jpg).

Nun tüftle ich schon seit Stunden daran herum, es klappt einfach nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee dazu?
Mein Eclipse-Projekt sieht so aus, wie in der Datei Projekt.jpg dargestellt.

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!

AnfängerHoch10


----------



## mjustin (22. Jan 2014)

Die URL zum Servlet im Screenshot ist nicht die aus dem Tutorial. Der Screenshot im Tutorial zeigt:

http://localhost:8080/de.vogella.wtp.filecounter/FileCounter

Damit sollte es funktionieren. Falls nicht, bitte neben der Fehlerbeschreibung auch die web.xml posten - eventuell ist darin noch ein Fehler.


----------



## ChrisianM (22. Jan 2014)

Guten Abend,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das hatte ich vergessen, dazuzuschreiben:
Die URL trage nicht ich ein, sie wird durch das Programm in dem Tutorial automatisch eingetragen oder aufgerufen oder wie auch immer.

Auch wenn ich die URL manuell auf die dort angegebene ändere, habe ich das gleiche Bild (sh. den beigefügten Screenshot).

Eine web.xml gibt es in diesem Stadium des Tutorials noch nicht, daher kann ich keine posten.

Viele Grüße!

AnfängerHoch10


----------



## turtle (23. Jan 2014)

Ich rate dir sich intensiver in das Thema einzuarbeiten.

Und die Informationen aus dem Buch Core Servlets and JavaServer Pages haben mir damals geholfen.


----------

